# Jext



## simon (27 Juin 2001)

En surfant j'ai trouvé  Jext  Un éditeur assez sympatique de Java, mais également de plein d'autres truc genre HTML, XML, PHP, etc...
Il vous écrit le texte avec plein de couleurs pour faire les différences entre les class, les méthodes, les arguments, etc...il y a aussi des raccourcis histoire de ne pas tout écrire tout le temps..

Bref sympatique et à découvrir...


----------



## PowerMike (29 Juin 2001)

Pour ceux qui aiment le Perl.
XPerlEdit est un éditeur qui permet d'exécuter, déboguer etc. les scripts Perl. Logiciel Shareware assez bien conçu ! Couleur à venir.

Ou Pepper celui-ci avec la couleur et tout et tout mais plus orienté édition que le premier. Il permet l'édition de bcp de types de fichiers


et toujours BBEdit pour l'édition de tous types de fichiers (enfin de bcp bcp)


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (29 Juin 2001)

Ben BBedit est très bien pour le Perl.
il permet une execution direct dans le terminal, une execution dans le debugger, ou d'executer le fichier tout simplement.
En plus, lui il a les couleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Euh, je parle de la version 6.1 pour MacOsX, je ne sait pas si la version Classic fait ca... en tout cas, il est sur qu'elle ne fait pas l'execution dans le terminal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'ets quand même la référence je croit...


----------



## PowerMike (29 Juin 2001)

Je suis d accord. XPerlEdit permet aussi l execution en mode terminal. Il est assez cool. Je crois que y a des petits trucs qu il n y a pas dans BBEdit. Essaye et dis moi ce que tu en penses.


----------

